# Becoming A Dog Groomer



## JPWrobleski (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello Everyone!

I was wondering, of all the people who post on dog grooming forum, who is a groomer? I am looking into becoming a groomer and would love some feedback on becoming one or even things I should or should not do from the owners perspective.

Thanks!
~John

PS Im trying to find the right breed for myself, any thoughts are great and well appreciated!


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Professionally? If thats the case, there should be a collage in your area offering the course. Its around 1 year in lenght. 
After that in my personal opinion get a job at a local groomer/ pet spa to build experience and possibly eventually your own business.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I apprenticed under a groomer for a few years. Learned what I needed, went to a larger shop, where I continue to learn. There is not many schools around here. So I chose this route. which works just fine for me.


----------



## Amberbrenn (Feb 27, 2012)

I am a dog groomer. There are also not many schools for this in my area so I got a job as a bather at a local grooming salon and apprenticed with an experienced groomer. I think this was the best way because a lot of people think you are playing with dogs all day long. It is not always fun and games and it its a good way to decide if this profession is something you really want to do.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm confused. Are you trying to become a groomer, or a trainer, or both? http://www.dogforums.com/dog-training-forum/108640-becoming-dog-trainer.html


----------



## JPWrobleski (Feb 27, 2012)

Crantastic said:


> I'm confused. Are you trying to become a groomer, or a trainer, or both? http://www.dogforums.com/dog-training-forum/108640-becoming-dog-trainer.html


Crantastic,

I dont know it the problem. Im trying to make that choice because I find both fields interesting. Plus making the threads i help others out if they have the same questions. So I saw it as a learning experience for me and other people, both things of which I'm big on as a person.

Feel free to ask any more questions 

~John


----------



## Kpenn (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm just about done with grooming school. Not a pro yet but well on my way. 

My advise is don't do those silly online class. How on earth someone can learn a hands on skill from a compture is beyond me. If you can't find a grooming school near by you might be able to work under a groomer.

Petco and Petsmart have their "academy" but I don't think that they are very good. My school is really just a shop with students working in it. We get ''petco'' dogs all the time when they can't handle them. Just shows how much they know when a student can groom the dog with no problem. 

I know schools are few, and far between. I had to move to seattle form portland. We have a girl from minnesota even! I do however think school is the best way to go. You get hands on work form people that know how to teach. Maser's, my school, cost about $4,500 for the 17 weeks for grooming. A lot of school cost much more and you might have to relocate. 

So your choices for training are working under a groomer, online class(ew), climbing the petco grooming ladder, or grooming school. Like Amberbenn said we don't play with puppies all day. In fact you'll hardly even see puppies. You're on your feet all day. There are crazy owners. you'll get bit, clawed and crushed. But at the end of the day I still love it


----------



## Spiritwind (Mar 4, 2011)

Kpenn said:


> Petco and Petsmart have their "academy" but I don't think that they are very good. My school is really just a shop with students working in it. We get ''petco'' dogs all the time when they can't handle them. Just shows how much they know when a student can groom the dog with no problem.


Not all petcos are the same though. I work at one currently and we get dogs in frequently that petsmart (which is up the road from us) as turned away or sent home because of bad behavior, bitting, kennel agression etc.. and get them done every time. I've been there for 1 1/2 yrs now, and I have never sent a dog home because it was to difficult to groom, however we have gotten in several dogs that other places have refused to groom or even banned from coming back to them. We even have one dog that comes to us that the vet has banned from coming in for grooming, unless she is sedated, so they come to us and we get it done with very little trouble (and of course that dog doesn't have to be sedated). Actually I had a dog a couple weeks ago, petsmart sent home after doing 2-3 strips down the dogs back with a #5.. because the dog was freaking out, screaming and trying to bite. I got the dog done fairly easily. She wasn't the best behaved little dog, but she wasn't impossible to groom either. 

Of course I have worked at vet clinics for 9 yrs, and have had to handle many difficult dogs there... plus I have been grooming show dogs for 16 yrs or so.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Ive been grooming for 2.5 yrs now, but doing bathing and stuff for a couple years before that. I went to petsmart's grooming academy, and nope, they aren't the best. However, it was the only thing available in my area, and my manager at my home store had been grooming for like 45-50 yrs, so she taught me when I got back. Pretty much everything I know is thanks to her; I've pretty much just practiced and built on the knowledge she gave me. So my advice is to find someone who is GOOD. Find someone who's been at it for a while, preferably who has done some competing, showed dogs, maybe even gotten some sort of certification from ndgaa or someplace like that. And learn how to bathe and dry well...can't stress that enough. The best scissorer in the world will get nowhere on a dirty or curly coat. Be willing to take lots of critiques. That's probably the hardest part. I was blessed with people around me who critiqued kindly...they were nice about it. "here, lemme show you this little trick" or "this line isn't quite right, but you did great here!" I'm a sensitive person, I probably would have cried if someone was harsh to me. Lol. And (not to sound conceited) I have quite a bit of natural talent. That makes it easier...I seem to have been born with the ability to visualize, then carve it out with scissors or clippers. But of course, that doesn't take away from the fact that I still have to practice, practice, then practice some more! Anyways, good luck choosing!


----------

